# Baby's Tears yum?



## bdoyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey,

just found that my sulcata (fredrick) loves Baby's Tears...

I had one growing in the window.. read that it was ok for them and non toxic..

he loves it!

i tried a bit myself.. kinda minty..

lol

is it odd that I try all the food my tortoise eats?

alo vera he doesnt seem to like much but he spends a long time smelling it..

i think its too snotty lol tastes yucky.


and he doesnt like prickly pair at alllll


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never heard of babies tears. That's funny that yours won't eat prickly pear, mine loves it.


----------



## Itort (Apr 5, 2008)

No, trying your tort's food is not odd. Most foods we feed our torts is eatable if not palatable ( torts must have different taste buds).Melissa baby's breath are the little white flowers you see in bouquets.


----------



## bdoyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Not baby's breath...

Baby's Tears

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/96433/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soleirolia_soleirolii

Its a long standing plant to be used in vivariums / terrariums

survives with artificial light very well... however does like more moisture then id provide in my enclosure so if i ever do put it in with him it wont grow crazy...

plus the way he eats it .. it wouldnt last long haha


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is this plant part of the clover family? Is it hard to grow?

As kids, we used to nibble on the tiny little clovers that grew in 
the backyard....


----------

